
Google Street View's beefed-up privacy blurs out cow's face - neverminder
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/sep/16/beefed-up-google-street-view-privacy-blurs-cows-face
======
CarolineW
Obviously HN submitters think this is an a-moo-sing story:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12519225](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12519225)
(no comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12513907](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12513907)
(2 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12512672](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12512672)
(3 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12511940](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12511940)
(1 comment)

